# Heart breaking & heart wrenching



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

My beloved 11 year old Dakota is losing his ability to walk again. It first happened in February of this year. On MRI he was found to have multiple herniated discs. The surgeon recommended operating on the two that were adjacent to each other & most likely causing the problem. He said operating on all of them would have been too big of an operation. To proceed w/ surgery was a tough decision. I thought about putting Dakota down then as I knew it would be a matter of time before the other discs started causing problems. But I opted for surgery. Dakota regained his ability to walk & I’ve been able to enjoy & love on him that much longer. 

Although now the time I’ve dreaded has come. He’s able to stand up & walk some. But his back legs are very weak. He frequently topples over, has a difficulty righting himself & drags himself to get to where he wants to be. Other than mobility he’s alert, lively, engaging & enjoys eating. He doesn’t appear to be in pain. Meds seem to be taking care of that. 

It breaks my heart to see my beautiful boy struggling like this. I'm so torn as to if it's time or not. Yesterday I was ready to make "the" appointment. Today I’m not ready to give up on him. Tomorrow, who knows???


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry this time has come. Dakota trusts you with his happiness, well-being and his life and knows you'll do what's best for him.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

His eyes will tell you when he's ready. I am so sorry.  

Hugs.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I am so sorry you have to go thru this, I truely understand. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry that you have such a heavy decision to make about your sweet handsome boy Dakota. It is never easy and the more times you do it it never gets easier. My heart goes out to you at this time, I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the kind words & support. Dakota pretty gave me the sign that it's time this morning. He was incontinent of poop in the house & refused to eat his breakfast. Refusing to eat is huge since he loves his food. We have "the" appointment this afternoon. :teary:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

((((hugs)))))


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

From one owner of a GSD named Dakota to another owner...my heart goes out for you. I made that same decision for my Dakota nearly 5 years ago. It's a hard one...

We'll be thinking about you this afternoon and zooming you good thoughts and lots of cyber hugs...:hugs:


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

My heart goes out to you. My husband and I had to make the same decision for the exact same reason just a few months ago. It is terribly hard, but I do believe they let you know when they have had enough. Nothing can stop the pain but time will ease that pain. Thinking of you this afternoon. RIP Dakota


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm thinking of you and your Dakota. :hugs: So very sorry.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very sorry for this difficult time for Dakota and your family. You are
fulfilling your responsibility to him and doing the right thing.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I couldn't go through w it & cancelled the appt. I'm an emotional mess. Sobbing, indecision, second thoughts, doubts. I wasn't like this when I put my Kodi down a long time ago. Is this normal?


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, it's normal. Even when we had called the hospice vet, I was still changing my mind. It's a very hard decision. What helped me was the idea that I'd rather do it "too soon" than feel like I waited too long.

Take your time to say goodbye, only you know when you are ready.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

blehmannwa, I see you're in Seattle. What was the name of your hospice vet?


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Dr Hanna Ekstrom. Her service is At Home Vet. They have a great website yourathomevet.com (I think --should be easily googled.) The kindness, compassion and ease of saying goodbye with their assistance made the transition so easy for our big girl Crusher. She fell asleep with her head in my lap and passed so peacefully. Dr. Hanna is so kind.


----------



## annie (Sep 6, 2011)

I am so sad with you, we had the same experience in May. I am thinking of you and your family!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i too had a beautiful boy named dakota. i am thinking of you. please be strong, as hard as it is, it sounds as tho you might not want to wait much longer. hope dr. ekstrom works out for you, home is the best option if you can arrange it. take care. wishing you strength.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

I am crying right along with you. Jake is my boy,I've had him 14 yrs. He is loosing his sight and hearing and he struggles more everyday with mobility due to arthritis. "Knowing when the right time is" has been the hardest decision ever. He still wants to "go"but I can't because he would hurt so much later. I hear him cry at the gate becuase he was left behind. Lots of hugs during this most awful decision time.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

How very heartbreaking. I pray for strength for you. I'm sure you'll do what is best for your friend. They say this is the time we take the pain away from them and give it to ourselves....this is so true.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry and my heart goes out to you. It is a tremendously difficult decision. Dakota knows you will take care of him.
Maggi


----------



## tracyaesaert (Aug 23, 2011)

I am so sorry that this has come for you and Dakota. I am praying for you that you can say your goodbyes and that you and him have some glorious moments left... Hugs x x


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

mahhi22 said:


> I couldn't go through w it & cancelled the appt. I'm an emotional mess. Sobbing, indecision, second thoughts, doubts. I wasn't like this when I put my Kodi down a long time ago. Is this normal?


I'm so sorry. You're just not sure yet and you must have been more sure when you had to do it before. No rush. Hang in there and enjoy this last bit of time together. Again, so so sorry. ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

mahhi22: I'm not sure what you decided to do, but my personal opinion is that, besides having the good of your beloved Dakota in mind, you should not rush into any decision. I have seen owners rushed into euthanizing a pet, and it takes away the peace that should accompany this decision and instead leaves guilt in its place. It is a heart wrenching decision, and you will know when that day arrives, when it is certainly the time to let him go. You don't have to rush into it.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

so sorry...... {{{{{hugs}}}}}

Lee


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you all for your continued kind words. I sent my sweet boy to the bridge on 9/15. On that morning he could barely stand & when he tried to take a step he’d fall over. That, in combination with his incontinence & lack of interest in eating forced my decision. I could no longer bear to watch my beautiful boy deteriorate in front of my eyes. I posted his memorial thread here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/loving-memory/167118-sad-day-came.html

Run free handsome boy. I miss you so very much.


----------

